# Who/What is the best rock band?



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I hope I got enough up there for you all. I know someone will have to say "where is ----" just choose from the damn list!

I go with ACDC!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

metallica


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

the best rock band is no rock band bitches


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> the best rock band is no rock band bitches
> [snapback]927085[/snapback]​


 I would be like everyone else and say "shut up & stay outta this" but i dont feel like getting "warned" for telling people what to do...commence derailment


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

f*ck rock I can scream to drums too


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

rock shows musical talent aka metallica. I like rap too, but its the same phrases over and over to a slighty different rythem.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pittbull breeder said:


> f*ck rock I can scream to drums too
> [snapback]927099[/snapback]​


yeah? and i can babble out words and say "dubs and bitches!"







i like how you rap lovers like to derail














plz dont ruin the thread


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol filo... i can bob my head and thrash it around and sprain my neck to like rockers


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

Im sorry man your right you dont derail our threads

but its still f*ck fido


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well i was waitin for this one to pop up so i will say the greatest of all time thats not on the polls you chump

*SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

MOTHA FUKERS


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lol filo... i can bob my head and thrash it around and sprain my neck to like rockers
> [snapback]927115[/snapback]​


Sweet, can I get some spinning wheels and put them on a TRUCK (hummer) and think im cool? Then I will lower it and it will scrape speed bumps at the mall, and i will install 6 subwoofers!







all while bumping G UNIT.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you rap bizatches can stay the fuk out of this thread

cause i didnt flame any of your sh*t but stated what i liked


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> the best rock band is no rock band bitches
> [snapback]927085[/snapback]​


Who you callin bitches? I know your not talking about me..... sh*t I bet you dont know even know what a real getto is.... So stay the f out of this thread.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

pittbull breeder said:


> f*ck rock I can scream to drums too
> [snapback]927099[/snapback]​


Fu$k rock... F you and your fake ass!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > the best rock band is no rock band bitches
> ...


calm it down homie

were all friends here


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

None of us were flaming away in your rap threads. but you guys have to come to this thread and talk sh*t.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

definately going with the peppers, great group. but you listed a mix of alternative and rock which are 2 different sounds imo


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry Mr. Freeze







That just got me a little P.O... I will stop there. I myself love rock and rap. Both are music but in a different beat and make you feel different.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> None of us were flaming away in your rap threads. but you guys have to come to this thread and talk sh*t.
> [snapback]927147[/snapback]​


thats true but try to keep it civil man

cause we all know

*SLAYER!!!!!!!!!! *

is the best there ever was


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

I am more into rock but then again I can listen to some rap......


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Slayer ROCkS but I would have to go with Black Sabbath!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Any of you guys going to the OzzFest??I wonder who they will have playing?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Slayer ROCkS but I would have to go with Black Sabbath!!
> [snapback]927158[/snapback]​


dude hell yeah ol skool sabbath with the legend the god him self ozzy

for you mtv popsters this is way before "the fukn osbornes" when ozzy was a god

my bad sadboy how can i have said wrong agaisnt the god father


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bsabboth was only good with ozzy...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bsabboth was only good with ozzy...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Here are a few bands that I want to see...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

White Stripes???? Can you say Beatles?...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Chuck Berry anyone???

I give up.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I love how rock just pumps me up. I feel it deep inside of me running like a river then it turns into a huge wave once the sound over comes me. I love ROCk!! Rap I listen to when I want to chill but rock dam thats a rush.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> White Stripes???? Can you say Beatles?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t i knew i forgot them...they are kinda lame tho, other than being the founders of "rock".


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > White Stripes???? Can you say Beatles?...
> ...


Founders????? Oh geez, I'm outta this thread.... cough*ChuckBerry*cough cough*Holly*cough, cough*BigBopper*cough cough*ELVIS*cough, oh f*ck it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i cant beleive linkin park is up there and i cant believe metallica is winning. the top 4 are ac/dc, zeppelin, pink floyd and hendrix [not in that order]. but i voted ac/dc since they were bit more into the harder style rock.

YOU FORGOT TO LIST SLAYER!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


even before them, can you say johnny cash?!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Really only rock i got into was the doors.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Eagles? Hello? I picked Queen.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

AC/DC is the best. All you people who want to trash rock already have your own multiple "best rapper" threads, so shut up and move on out if you arent going to contribute.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The choices in this poll... well, they are what they are, and I chose "out of what was there) and that is fine...

As for the DERAILING, ususuall suspect, no life POST WHORES

STFU!!!!

And take your retardation somewhere else!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i cant beleive linkin park is up there and i cant believe metallica is winning. the top 4 are ac/dc, zeppelin, pink floyd and hendrix [not in that order]. but i voted ac/dc since they were bit more into the harder style rock.
> 
> YOU FORGOT TO LIST SLAYER!!!!
> [snapback]927189[/snapback]​


i added it to the comment s MOTHA FUKA

*SLAYER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * SIZE]

ILL ALSO ADD IN

*GWAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  [ /B]*


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> The choices in this poll... well, they are what they are, and I chose "out of what was there) and that is fine...
> 
> As for the DERAILING, ususuall suspect, no life POST WHORES
> 
> ...


AMEN TO THAT... I love the anger :nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh sh*t, the sex pistols are up there. f*ck, i would've voted for the pistols!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

LIKIN PARK all the way...however many others tie for second.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> LIKIN PARK all the way...however many others tie for second.
> [snapback]927313[/snapback]​


You're either:

a] 12 years old
b] have no taste
c] don't know anything about rock


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Dawgnutz said:
> 
> 
> > LIKIN PARK all the way...however many others tie for second.
> ...


Or they

A.) like what sounds good to them
B.) dont give a f*ck about what you, or other people think
C.) Insert anything because your A-C are complete B.S.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fresh said:


> definately going with the peppers, great group. but you listed a mix of alternative and rock which are 2 different sounds imo
> [snapback]927149[/snapback]​












I voted for RHCP too

Hey Fido, where's KISS ??









j/k althought someone might want to vote for them


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> the best rock band is no rock band bitches
> [snapback]927085[/snapback]​





pittbull breeder said:


> f*ck rock I can scream to drums too
> [snapback]927099[/snapback]​


I know Fizzle's retarded so he really can't help it but WTF is your deal ? I like rap but why would you go make sh*t comments about something you don't know sh*t about ? And no, I am willing to bet you can't "scream to drums"


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I don`t like rock but I do like Guns N Roses!


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

Voted for Black sabbath







You forgot Kiss Slayer







But if your including them you got to include the ones they learned from Venom


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Dawgnutz said:
> ...


a] no one asked you
b] shut the f*ck up
c] you obviously don't know sh*t either


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

This ain't easy for an old rocker. (relatively speaking.)

I would judge by how I react when I hear them on the radio. The bands I never turn off, and always turn up are LedZep, Aerosmith and the Doors. The others are okay, but IMHO those three bands played hard rock, the blues and ballads equally well, and better than the rest. And, I can understand the lyrics.

Many of the others pretty much play one way, one style. I like diversity.

I'm not dissin' anyone's choices, but without a doubt my favorite, and the best on the list, is Led Zeppelin. Nobody else wrote lyrics about LOTR into their songs.

Flame away, you bastages!!

EDIT:

Oh, and BTW you would get totally different results in the poll if the average age of the members was 15 years older..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Play nice children lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

har


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

to bad alcatrazz and maiden wasn't there.

Voted Van Halen


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

AC/DC all the way. Other bands worthy or coming close-
Van Halen ( David Lee Roth)
Black Sabbath
Motorhead 
Slayer
Possessed
Thin Lizzy
The Rolling Stones
Cream
Trouble
Cathedral


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hyphen said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Besides being "country", I'd say that he's almost exactly from the same time as Elvis. And the Big Bopper had music out before him ('54 compared to '57 I think). Buddy Holly got a record deal in '56, Chuck Berry recorded in '55.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > the best rock band is no rock band bitches
> ...


what the f*ck? f*ck u u dont know sh*t about me...where u live in LA


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Fido said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > White Stripes???? Can you say Beatles?...
> ...


Lame? LAME!?!?

Man, they changed the way rock and roll is perceived forever. They are timeless. We should all be as lame as Paul McCartney.

I suppose The Rolling Stones are lame, too? Bob Dylan? The Who? I challenge any one of "today's" bands to show the longevity of these classic rock performers.

Lame...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


well you can't deny that rock has heavy country roots [which is why i laugh at people that say they listen to rock but "hate" country]. even in some of the newer bands i can hear country flavor.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


I grew up in East LA and I lived for a time in compton but now I have settled in P town. and F me!!! You are the one who started flaming away in this thread. But if you want me anytime!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Although rock may have some roots in country music. You can not compare the two. Hard rock, death metal, black metal, heavy metal are nothing compared to country music. I hate coutry or should I say it not my cup of tea.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude im a joke i only jok e around with ppl...i thought u knew me well enuff online that im never serious


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's kewl man... But on the real you ever been down in East La. Man you could find some of the best bacon wrap hotdogs there. I love that sh*t and the corner taco stands


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and some nice ass burritos..i been there plenty...my cuzzin went to usc and had homies in east la


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I Like about 85% of the bands up there, but the one ive really been listening to lately is Korn's first album, Korn


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I could say that Korn started Hard Fast rock but they are no more







Good band but not the best. There first record was sick....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hyphen said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Also roots in Jazz and Blues but I wouldn't put Miles Davis or Duke Ellington up here (although they did pave the way). B.B. King would DEFINITELY need to be added to the list.

I look at Country Music as 'white man's blues' with a touch of rock.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

very true. the funny thing is that i was thinking EXACTLY that [the jazz and blues part] as i was listening to ac/dc just now. i have 165 ac/dc songs on my hard drive. [btw, miles davis rocks. not too familiar with duke ellington though]


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

zepplin is the best rock band ever!!!! this one is pretty easy....since this is in responce to a rap thread i thouhgt that i should post this i was at school the other day and perspective students were taking a tour of campus. i work in the admin building for a couple of hours a day and was playing kashmir on my radio. this kid goes who stole p-diddy's song and i looked up thinking the kid was joking and he was dead serious. this gets me to my point i do not like rap never have never will (that is my opinion i am sure that some of it is good but i dont listen to it) i come from the stix my back yard was a corn field i have no idea what they are talking about the ghetto. so i dont relate to it at all. anyway it is sad that rap stars can "sample" cough steal music from classic rock bands. listen up until now artists came up with their own music maybe they should try that out some time. anybody can steal music from some of the greatest bands of all time and write new lyrics to it. it just pisses me off. sorry to rant


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

slayer,metallica,guns n roses,nirvana


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hyphen said:


> very true. the funny thing is that i was thinking EXACTLY that [the jazz and blues part] as i was listening to ac/dc just now. i have 165 ac/dc songs on my hard drive. [btw, miles davis rocks. not too familiar with duke ellington though]
> [snapback]927599[/snapback]​


The Duke's stuff is a little older but he was one of the first to really hit it big. Miles has been all over the place, sometimes way out there (Bitches Brew, Live Evil). Impossible to match any rocker or rapper to his creativity.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Dawgnutz said:
> 
> 
> > LIKIN PARK all the way...however many others tie for second.
> ...


AMEN BRO!!!

just wanna add my teacher in english to that list


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Funny thing is, no one asked you either, but you just had to be a c*ck. Way to go


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That has to Be Led Zepplin also Janis joplin


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

pamonster said:


> metallica
> [snapback]927084[/snapback]​


amen..


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> I could say that Korn started Hard Fast rock but they are no more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think people see Korn as being the first "nu school metal" band. with tuned down guitars and no solos breaks. 
but people forget Helmet was doing this long before korn.



Liquid said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > metallica
> ...


i dunno. metallica was never really that original. Judas Priest and Iron Maiden were alot better. that and neither one of them went and decided to go and play Four horsemen on flipping accustic guitars. when metallica did that i allmost walked out of a concert.

as for who the best rock band of all time is? thats a tough one to answer. what should it be based on, record sales? then i think it would go to the beatles. biggest effect on modern music? that would prolly still be the beatles. Sgt peppers was the first record to use 4 track recording. it was way beyong its years. Song writing? i'd have to say the beach boys, if you listen to there music they have song structure down cold. personal taste.
going to have to agree with Freez on this one SLAYER OWNS


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Zeppelin bitches.


----------



## skeeter (Nov 2, 2003)

gotta go zeppelin, Tool should have been on there...


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> well i was waitin for this one to pop up so i will say the greatest of all time thats not on the polls you chump
> 
> *SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> ...


very well said









but i also like most of the rock bands on there!!
so i havent voted 
as i like queen white stripes jimi hendrix chillis linkin park korn led zep metalica guns and roses sab*ERTH* not saborth nivrna(sp?) + alot of the others so







all you rap bitchs espcially k fizzly for try in to derail it on the first post







nothing personalbut i didnt see anyone fuckin with the rap threads.

ps i havent read any other posts yet


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> dude im a joke i only jok e around with ppl...i thought u knew me well enuff online that im never serious
> [snapback]927517[/snapback]​


this dude is NEVER serious :rasp:

i would have to go with ACDC


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Rush. Us Canadians know how its done.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That is the worst rock list I have ever seen









Limp Bizkit?! Linkin Park?! Sex Pistols?! R.E.M.?! All those guys got up there before great bands such as The Steve Miller Band, George Thorogood, The Doors, Bob Seger, and even zz top deserves to be up there more than Limp Bizkit..... that's pathetic









I voted for the Jimi Hendrix Experience. He definatly had a huge impact on rock and was also a very talented musician









And I also agree with Ace that you should have listed some of the people who first started rock









And for the people who are bashing on rock, you guys need to grow up. People have diffrent tastes in music... I'm sure that not everyone likes the type of music you listen too as well


----------



## nnattereri (Aug 25, 2004)

Why is no one mentioning METAL (yes I know Slayer and Metallica are metal, but I mean new metal)?

Killswitch Engage
Cradle of Filth
Slipknot
Unearth

Soem good metalcore:
Underoath
Avenged Sevenfold
Atreyu
Thrice
36 Crazyfists
Rise Against

etc etc


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

All music is good, but ROCK kicks ass!!! You forgot STP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

ac/dc









metallica is the biggest bunch of homos that their ever was or will be.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Out of that list it's Pink Floyd by a landslide.

You forgot huge bands like Slayer, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Dream Theater, etc.









Pac


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

any1 like the group JET? i love their songs, like "cold hard bitch" "look what you've done" and "are you gonna be my girl"


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

nnattereri said:


> Why is no one mentioning METAL (yes I know Slayer and Metallica are metal, but I mean new metal)?
> 
> Killswitch Engage
> Cradle of Filth
> ...


lamb of god. walls of jericho, bury your dead. it dies today, As i lay dying.. 
i could go on for hours.

Thrice isnt metal core. thats Emo crap.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> That is the worst rock list I have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sex pistols are a great band. they were one of the few originators of what punk is today.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I guess my two favorite artists now would have to be marylin manson and trent resnor.

On the list. Pink Floyd. I am actually listening to Momentary Lapse of Reason right now. "On the turning away"


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Hard choice.........I took zep. It was either them or floyd.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

rhcp!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

AC/DC


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

(Original lineup and second line up) Soulfly.
Deftones.

But best bands up there.
Black Sabbath
Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd

Yeah Thrice isnt metal. And slipknot, come on their first album good. Everything after that, amazing it took 9 guys to sound like sh*t. Went to radio. Mudvayne was great with two albums, this new one is scaring me. Thinking they're going way soft.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> i think people see Korn as being the first "nu school metal" band. with tuned down guitars and no solos breaks.
> but people forget Helmet was doing this long before korn.


Helmet was not just the first band though. Other bands were out there, biohazard working with Public Enemy. Then 20 Dead Flower Children. There were bands before Helmet. But most people do only know of Korn. I missed Helmet last month when they came to Columbus.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> > i think people see Korn as being the first "nu school metal" band. with tuned down guitars and no solos breaks.
> > but people forget Helmet was doing this long before korn.
> 
> 
> ...


Why haven't I seen the name Pantera come up anywhere??? C'mon people...pay your respects!!!

To say what the best "rock" band is---well, that is WAY too general. You've got hard rock, soft rock, Metal, acid rock, industrial rock, the list goes on and on.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Steal your face right of your head


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

voted guns and roses


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> > i think people see Korn as being the first "nu school metal" band. with tuned down guitars and no solos breaks.
> > but people forget Helmet was doing this long before korn.
> 
> 
> ...





cooldudectd said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > > i think people see Korn as being the first "nu school metal" band. with tuned down guitars and no solos breaks.
> ...


20 Dead Flower Children. thats a name i havent heard in a really really long time. hmm.. hooray for Ares









i thought i said pantera.. maybe i said slayer..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I really did think I was the only person to know of 20 Dead Flower Children.... damn I'm old.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i have to sya the red hots cos there my favourite if i could vote again id say metallica


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

pittbull breeder said:


> f*ck rock I can scream to drums too
> [snapback]927099[/snapback]​


f*ck rap, I can talk to a beat.

Sounds stupid when I put it that way doesn't it? Don't be such an ignorant prick, and try to be open to different forms of music.









Filo, most of the bands posted are too pop to be considered rock.

That being said, you can't go wrong with Black Sabeth.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

LED ZEPPELIN (you spelled it wrong) HANDS DOWN























there songs are so f*cking awsome every single one. there musical talent is untouchable. compare them to many of those bands and zeppelin blows them away with bonham's sick solo's, pages amazing guitar, and plants vocals.... and yeah john paul johns on the boards.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

bump i wanna see others opinions.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

f*ck there a a bunch of gr8 bands in the poll.
But i choose MetallicA!!!!!!!!!

but led, GNR, Pink, Sabbath and so on and on.
All gr8 bands.
Rock and metal woudn't be what is is today if these bands didn't excist.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

U2 - ENOUGH SAID..............


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

The fact that Metallica is winning proves my point that people who know nothing about good music listen to Metallica...

They are probably the worst sellout band of all time...

St. Anger 4 life









Pac


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

i only seen a couple peoples love for Maiden and Pantera, no dio?


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Pff, Grand Funk Railroad mother fuckers!

Or Sublime? Not so much rock, but the greatest ever band nontheless..

Not even Lynyrd Skynyrd? Deep Purple? Wishbone Ash?! Jethro Tull?!!

I voted for, damn I can't remember anymore, but it was a token gesture at best









Although Hendrix and Van Halen are unforgettable heroes of the genres ever-changing form.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> The fact that Metallica is winning proves my point that people who know nothing about good music listen to Metallica...
> 
> They are probably the worst sellout band of all time...
> 
> ...


Yes, shame on those peoples for liking what they want to like when it comes to music. You all are horrible people for listening to what you want to listen too.

Thanks for telling us what isn't good music. I would have been lost without you.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> The fact that Metallica is winning proves my point that people who know nothing about good music listen to Metallica...
> 
> They are probably the worst sellout band of all time...
> 
> ...












Well its not worth it to react on this........


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> PacmanXSA said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Metallica is winning proves my point that people who know nothing about good music listen to Metallica...
> ...


lol, why even waste your breath on such morons ?


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

They unfortunately have the breath left to waste by telling us that hip-hop is superior to all other forms, neglecting the fact that hip-hop is infact the bastard child of all other styles of music


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

LOgan said:


> They unfortunately have the breath left to waste by telling us that hip-hop is superior to all other forms, neglecting the fact that hip-hop is infact the bastard child of all other styles of music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hip-hop is okay, I listen to it a little bit. You're right, no f*cking way its better than other styles of music. Of course its all personal prefrence, but I don't give a sh*t, hip-hop isn't better than rock.

Anyway, the poll is to fucked up for me to answer.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Neil Young should have been up there IMO.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

94NDTA said:



> PacmanXSA said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Metallica is winning proves my point that people who know nothing about good music listen to Metallica...
> ...


I see someone has stood up to me. Shame, shame, double shame!

Would you agree that some music is "better" than others? I would certainly hope so. Let's compare the McDonalds "I'm Lovin' It" jingle to one of Bethoven's Symphonies. I would think that 99.9% of people would agree that the symphony would be deemed better.

Comparing Metallica to a band like Pink Floyd is the exact same thing. Let us examine how we can compare genres of music:

i) Originality
ii) Lyrics
iii) Concept
iv) Skill
v) Contribution to music
vi) Influencial

*Pink Floyd's Report Card:*

i) Probably one of the most bands of all time; the father of prog rock (arguably the band Yes would fit here too) A+

ii) Lyrics are another of Floyds strong suits. "Ha ha! Charade you are"







A+

iii) Concept: Floyd is known for concept albums from "The Wall" all the way through to albums like "Animals". A+

iv) Let's see, Dave Gilmour.... Roger Waters... Enough said.. A+

v) Introduced a completely new genre of music to the masses A+

vi) Every concept album to date can probably thank Floyd A+

Overall Grade: A+

*Metallica's Shitty Ass Report Card:*

i) Basic sellout metal... Nothing new here. Check out Simple Plan for similar tunes. F-

ii) "Gimme fuel, gimme fire gimme that which I desire?" Are you f*cking kidding me? F

iii) Simple song, one after another... Nothing artistic here... D-

iv) While some of their ealier stuff was OK, almost anyone can play these songs... Nothing all that intricate here... D-

v) Father of pop metal... Whoop dee doo D-

vi) Highly influencial to bands like Good Charlotte! We should burn them at the stake... D-

Overall grade D-

You are no longer lost, my son.

Pac


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

F the Beatles. *Long Live ELVIS*


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

[quote name='PacmanXSA' date='Mar 13 2005, 01:25 PM']
The fact that Metallica is winning proves my point that people who know nothing about good music listen to Metallica...

They are probably the worst sellout band of all time...

St. Anger 4 life









OMG, Couldn't agree more - Met BIG BIG Sellouts....sad really


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

You know f*ck all don't you?



> I see someone has stood up to me


Are you here to argue?!

Also dude, you've got so much sh*t wrong in your 'waste-of-time' "reports" that it's better to breeze right over them.

Can't you accept that some people unfortunately like shitty music, but that's their choice. Where do you get off on coming out with the sh*t you have?

Are just some kind of petty little child crying for attention?!


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

> iv) While some of their ealier stuff was OK, almost anyone can play these songs... Nothing all that intricate here... D-


Haha, and cutting up a record with a computer program and putting some generic beats behind it is a f*cking nightmare..

Oh look, I'm generalising like an asshole..


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

Metallicia was great untill burton died then they went down hill for thouse who don't see how they sold out I guess you were not fans from the begining. I'm not putting them down I just don't listen to them anymore.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

I ain't even talking about Metallica. They suck, first album was good though, but just because all some people watch is MTV and all they see is sh*t, it don't give 'em a right to preach their 'knowledge'


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im agreeing with pac on this one metalica sucks DICK


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Eric clapton would have been a good one for this list too.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

the best rock band is no rock band bitches!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

> Are you here to argue?!


Yes.



> Also dude, you've got so much sh*t wrong in your 'waste-of-time' "reports" that it's better to breeze right over them.


Affraid to read? Awww... The typical Metallica mindset; lazy. I hope you enjoy listening to mindless dribble like "Into the River Below".



> Can't you accept that some people unfortunately like shitty music, but that's their choice. Where do you get off on coming out with the sh*t you have?


No. Some of us have too much pride to accept bullshit as a measure of art. People who listen to garbage will be getting away no longer for I have arisen to scold away the imperfections of "pop" culture.



> Are just some kind of petty little child crying for attention?!


Once again, laziness prevails. Check my profile for my info.

Anyways, have an excellent, mindless day.

Pac


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

> *The Recording Industry Association of America's Top-Selling Albums of All Time*
> 
> *28 Million*
> Eagles Their Greatest Hits 1971-1975, Eagles (Elektra)
> ...


The question of 'greatest brand' is a purely subjective question with no real answer. You could judge a band's greatness by their longevity, total album sales, concert grosses, radio play, influence etc but in the end, everyone will have a different answer based on their own life experiences (age) and tastes, as everyone is deffernt, you will never have a true answer that everyone agrees on.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > PacmanXSA said:
> ...


You are basing an arguement on opinions. Good music is what YOU like, not one someone else tells you to like. Shame on you. If I like it, I will listen to it, simple as that. If I want to listen to a golf ball being smahes into a window over and over again, and that apeals to me, who are you to tell me if it is bad or not.

Also, you suck at argueing. I REALLY would like to lay into you on this, but I simply do not spend enough time on here anymore to do so.


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Alota good bands but the Stones got my vote.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

panda has a point. i don't agree with people listing metallica or linkin park as greats, but there's still a point there.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dude....you could atleast spell the bands names right.

Led Zeplen rokks doood!!!


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

PacmanXSA said:


> > Are you here to argue?!
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


I see









Well, I don't know if you read any other posts where I said *Metallica suck*, because all but one album sucks - you being a Judas Priest, Dream Theater fan should surely know the HISTORY of the kind of music you're listening to. Metallica were responsible for a lot more than just crappy lyrics and 'easy riffs'.

But of course your undying ignorance allows you to ignore that.

The reason I even argued _for_ Metallica is because I'm sick of morons like you who love to slate other peoples music. I'll bet you don't like blues or folk neither - but sh*t, ROOTS omg.

You're as old as me, but.. damn I guess age has nothing to do with it, you're still a little boy in your head, filled with teenage angst. When was the last time you swore at ya mom because it's "so unfaiiir"?











> No. Some of us have too much pride to accept bullshit as a measure of art. People who listen to garbage will be getting away no longer for I have arisen to scold away the imperfections of "pop" culture


Hey, I have pride, but I also have a brain, which allows me to appreciate that not everyone is the same, not everyone's life revolves around music, and they are occupied with other things, and end up listening to whatever sh*t is shoved down their throats.
I'm also able to accept that everyone is different.

Also, what exactly are you going to do to "scold away the imperfections of pop culture"?! You know dopey it is to say sh*t like that? "Pop Culture" is a definition of the popular culture, so you want to wage a war against the populace? TERRORIST!!

But in all seriousness you'd be better off focusing your rage at record companies, who have truly killed music. These bands that 'sold out' were trying to keep the money coming in. Only way to do that was to conform to the standards set by paedophiles (aka Record Execs) who know nothing about music except that they want money.
Instead you aim your frustration and foul language at some dudes on the internet. To make it even more useless it's an internet poll. We all know how reliable they are.

I mean I voted for Van Halen ffs. There's better bands on that list, but I did it on a whim. So f*ck Metallica, f*ck Dream Theatre, and f*ck the unwillingness to accept other people.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

those bands arnt "greats" and they dont have the talent as bands like led zeppelin pink floyed black sabbeth or hendrix. people listen to them due to there appeal and style but there not in the same league as others.

BECAUSE COMPAIRED TO THEM THEY SUCK.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> > Are you here to argue?!
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


who the f*ck are you to decide what is sh*t for everyone else and what is not and why the hell would you come on a web site and try to force your ideas and taste on everyone or demean others for thier taste like it is written law....maybe the internet is the only place a uhhhh, one like you could get away with bullshit like that :laugh: nevermind...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Why are u all acting like a bitch.
U like metallica or u dont.
Respect anothers persons music choice 
Istead of comparing it al together and bitching about it.
Metallica and pink floyd are to different music styles.
And if i want to listne to metallica let me be.
But don't say I dont know what good music is.

cause then al my studies would be in vain.
Im sick of people who are judging other peoples music.

Its not about what u are listeing to.
It about what u hear in music.

And that could be anything from the beatles to morbid angel .


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Hear hear.

Too many whiney ******* bitching for attention.

ray: Riki


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Boy this discussion got stupid fast. A Floyd versus Metallica discussion?

Well, from the list Zepplin and Floyd aren't bad choices but Hendrix or the Stones would be better choices in my opinion. The list needs some serious re-vamping. I couldn't even really vote from that list.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

where is 311 on that list?? have any you ever been to their live shows cuz they be on top of that list if u had!


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Of the group listed I had to go for G "n" R, but where the [email protected] is Motley Crue?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this is a subjective topic. and yet, the question asks for quite a broad response. greatest band ever is one of those things thats like saying, whats the best food on earth...you know? i like ice cream, but i like pizza as well, but which one is better, well, pizza in the italian food category, and ice cream in the desert category right? well, those categories dont exist here.

originality
influence
best sound
most talent
most records
most record sales
most #1 hits

that list could go on forever. personally, i think "bands" like jet, and limp bizkit are put together by MTV just to push the trend for a few years, and then dumped. because there's always a new sound out there. you know? very few bands make it past a couple years, thats why i have to give my props to metallica. whoever says they're unoriginal







. there are so many bands of the old that were so much better than anything we have today. most have been mentioned, steve miller definately, pink floyd, the doors, the beach boys....etc.... keep it real...homie.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey All,
Given what I have preceived to be the average age on this site (25 or under) I'm surpised as hell to see that Led Zeppelin still stands up to the test of time!

I am a die hard Zep fan but also really like Metalica...I'm (37) by the way.
Led Zepellin "disbanded" almost (25) years ago and people still love them...
Will Metalica or any other band for that matter, have the ability to command so much respect and honour, after this many years?.... I highly doubt it!

No disrespect to Metalica fans or any others....If in another (25) years, people are still raving about Metalica, Lincoln Park, etc...You can tell me "I told you so"

For now Led Zeppelin continues to rock the majority....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BruceLee420 said:


> where is 311 on that list?? have any you ever been to their live shows cuz they be on top of that list if u had!
> [snapback]933503[/snapback]​


Funniest post of the day, can't even take it seriously.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've been to a 311 show, it was great, however, i dont consider them to be even a top 100 band of all time. they're another band pushed by MTV at first that barely made it through. steve miller, led zepplin, iron maiden, black sabbath, AC/DC, CREDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL!!!! those are all front runners. they had a lot more to sing about. now its all about sex...which hey, sex is cool, but when its all thats being made, it gets old. every song has something sexual in it. and its not even funny sexual anymore, like AC/DC, big balls, thats the funniest song of all time. lol. now its all like, if you dont have sex by the time you're 14 then you're a loser and a nerd and you need help because you cant get laid. lol. its rediculous.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i've been to a 311 show, it was great, however, i dont consider them to be even a top 100 band of all time. they're another band pushed by MTV at first that barely made it through. steve miller, led zepplin, iron maiden, black sabbath, AC/DC, CREDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL!!!! those are all front runners. they had a lot more to sing about. now its all about sex...which hey, sex is cool, but when its all thats being made, it gets old. every song has something sexual in it. and its not even funny sexual anymore, like AC/DC, big balls, thats the funniest song of all time. lol. now its all like, if you dont have sex by the time you're 14 then you're a loser and a nerd and you need help because you cant get laid. lol. its rediculous.
> [snapback]934145[/snapback]​


I have big balls, mighty big balls.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

madball


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

jamesdelanoche said:


> madball
> [snapback]935100[/snapback]​


what you know about nyhc?


----------

